

Babar: A Small Language for Speech Acts Inspired by McCarthy's Elephant - brudgers
https://github.com/gigasquid/babar/blob/master/README.md

======
fishnchips
This looks pretty awesome but I am truly interested in its' real-world
applications? Writing chat bots perhaps?

~~~
brudgers
Carin Meier was trying to fly drones with it:

[http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2014/02/11/carin-meier-
cognic...](http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2014/02/11/carin-meier-cognicast-
episode-049)

